# Santa Clarita CA - Found domesticated pigeon



## gtipton (Jan 6, 2011)

I found a domesticated pigeon in Santa Clarita. Owner most likely near Golden Valley Road. Pigeon lands on my head, arm and shoulders. He comes when I call for him. He most likely lived somewhere with other animals because he is not afraid of my dogs. I showed him a metal dog crate with some bird seed in it and he hopped right into the cage. Anyone near me missing a bird?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

does he have a band on his leg?


----------



## gtipton (Jan 6, 2011)

*No - I wish he did - very sweet. Opened a cage and he hopped right in*

Opened a cage and he hopped right in. Rock Pigeon.


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sir you are now the owner of one supper bird ENJOY


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Sir you are now the owner of one supper bird ENJOY


I hope you meant SUPER bird


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have thick finger sometimes........ But you never know.... Could be super Could be supper It all depends on the bird


----------

